# More Men Than Ever View Marriage as a Bad Deal



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Certainly seems to be a bad deal for many men. I am not a marriage basher by any stretch. For those of you happily married, that is fantastic.

A piece.....



> Today, most women can take care of themselves and those who can't have the federal government helping them, so they don't NEED a man to take care of them financially. Combine this with the fact that financial opportunities for uneducated and unskilled men are dramatically reduced from the pre-shipping container/pre-computer age and marriage has been forever changed. That male dockworker can no longer support a family by himself and even if the wealthier, more educated female executive were to marry him (and she probably wouldn't because he has less status than she does), the marriage would be far less stable because financial need wouldn't hold them together.


https://pjmedia.com/lifestyle/men-ever-view-marriage-bad-deal/


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Can you blame them. 70% of divorces are initiated by women, and progressive courts side with them. And as usual when the adults don't act their age, the children suffer. Especially the fatherless boys.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Another step in the degradation of the family unit and it's values. As for me? I married way out of my league and thank the powers that be for that.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I don't. I'll admit, being married for over 30 years makes our union more of a brother/sister act, but I trust her.

For example, Alzheimer's runs in both sides of my family. To hedge my bets, I turned over all my wealth and investments over to her. Next we are going to my business attorney and getting her the correct powers of attorney.

On paper I am worth 800 bucks, that four pair of Harley boots and drawer full of jackknives. All the of the money that comes in from polishing--and I mean every cent--goes to my wife since she is the bookkeeper for both the house and my business.

She's good at her job. She watches the refinancing data, and we see our attorney when rates fall below our current load. We have done this four or five times and have taken over 100,000 dollars off our full-pay-off mortgage.

She wishes I dressed better, but I do my share of housework and I'm a lot better than she is when it comes to folding laundry.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

@The Tourist I understood that a POA was not necessary between husband and wife.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Instead of getting involved with a woman with matrimonial intentions, find a woman you hate and just give her all your stuff.


----------



## Toefoot (Jun 21, 2017)

sideKahr said:


> @The Tourist I understood that a POA was not necessary between husband and wife.


Depends on what business or Bank you deal with. I keep a POA for my wife......just in case. As for the Op, I would not want to be dating, getting married or whoring today. The world has changed and more than likely I would fly solo if I was twenty today. I was lucky with Mrs Toefoot, to this day I am still amazed after 30 years.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Still depends on the quality of the two people involved. The right person is the deal of a lifetime. The wrong person or persons is a personal hell.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Instead of getting involved with a woman with matrimonial intentions, find a woman you hate and just give her all your stuff.


Don't lose heart. :tango_face_smile: Marriage can be wonderful with the right person who shares your faith and religious convictions--I think maybe that's key. I've been married 28 years and every year the marriage just keeps getting better.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Coming up on 43 years. Met married in lees than 7 days. We will stick with the plan. God's plan in motion.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Annie said:


> Don't lose heart. :tango_face_smile: Marriage can be wonderful with the right person who shares your faith and religious convictions--I think maybe that's key. I've been married 27 years and every year the marriage just keeps getting better.


Sorry, dear. I have lost heart. No way I'm going to get involved again. I'm too old to start over. Once was enough. What was hers was hers, what was ours was hers and what was mine ended up hers.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Sorry, dear. I have lost heart. No way I'm going to get involved again. I'm too old to start over. Once was enough. What was hers was hers, what was ours was hers and what was mine ended up hers.


Yeah, sorry for that. I know divorce court isn't a fair playing field. The woman almost always wins.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Annie said:


> Yeah, sorry for that. I know divorce court isn't a fair playing field. The woman almost always wins.


Don't feel sorry for me.

You should feel sorry for her.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Don't feel sorry for me.
> 
> You should feel sorry for her.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

RedLion said:


> View attachment 71609


_Shock and horrors! _ . :vs_shocked:


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Prepared One said:


> Another step in the degradation of the family unit and it's values. As for me? I married way out of my league and thank the powers that be for that.


You and me both, brother! All the whiners/haters need to look inward and make better decisions. Or just keep on whining and hating


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

I married out of my league. She was the VP of a Fortune 500 company and I a Respiratory Therapist. If I hadn't of married her 33 years ago, I would either be dead or in prison. I was a beer drinkin, bar fightin *******. Now I am just a gun lovin *******. Who is as happy as can be.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Gunn said:


> I married out of my league. She was the VP of a Fortune 500 company and I a Respiratory Therapist. If I hadn't of married her 33 years ago, I would either be dead or in prison. I was a beer drinkin, bar fightin *******. Now I am just a gun lovin *******. Who is as happy as can be.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

First got teased about the cute red head on the corner when I was 5 years old. 15 years later we got married. Funny how things worked out. Status has never been a issue. We pool our resources to make life the best we can. Coming up on 35 years, I caught a good one somehow and don't plan on throwing that away.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Wife and I coming up on 37 years and we make a heck of a team! I couldn't imagine 
her not being there!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

A video to consider:


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

sideKahr said:


> @The Tourist I understood that a POA was not necessary between husband and wife.


Not in the case of a death. But what if I lose my marbles and live for several years? My wife might need immediate access to funds. Either that, or someone was needed to "pull the plug."

It ain't a pretty sight. My dad ran the engineering section of The Master Lock Company. He invented the trigger lock, the trailer lock and the Number 15. Since 1939 when he was hired, his name is listed on over 130 patents.

Why is this important? Because at the end of his life my brother had to balance his checkbook. He said the numbers were "just a blur."

It may never hit me, although I'm having word-finding problems more and more. Money never meant anything to me, since the early 1980s I've handed over every nickel I've made to my wife. This will be just another step.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

I have lived to see so many things get flipped onto their heads, marriage in general does not work anymore, and there are plenty of reasons. I am 62 and I witnessed my generation get duped by lies. Yeah, liars showed up and let it rip, like Doctor Spock for instance; and then there was the Hippie Revolt, which was a general uprising against American mores, and it was full of liars.

The Hippies thought that it fashionable to trash Christianity, so they lived in communes and such like. Then they bred an even worse batch of lost souls, and now we are about, oh 75 years into bad generating of the population. I am including the WWII generation, because they spawned those following generations, and they screwed it up. Who would want to marry any of them? The ones my age are spent, and have nothing to offer any longer. 

And, I think that the current crop of 20 year old's, is the worst in America's history, and marriage will be treated as a farcical exercise by them. And that ain't good.
My hopes for the future are pretty dismal, but that is easy enough to figure out, by reading this post.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

sideKahr said:


> fatherless boys.


this is a killer in the black community and bad in the white community also


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Denton said:


> A video to consider:


I watched about half. I agree with the guy on preparing for the second half of your life in regards to finances and health for sure. I also think that he is spot on about many folks being isolated and lonely as they get older; that is a fact. 
I do however think that the guy is not really paying attention to a large reality. Many people that marry do get divorced and you still have plenty of opportunity to find a partner that is a good match later in life. He makes it sound like you are doomed to loneliness and despair if not coupled/married and thoroughly involved in a social network of friends by '30-40" years old. Again, reality would say that most people do not fit this. A large reason that older men struggle with suicidal thoughts can be traced to loss, including a very large one being the end of a long term marriage. Stats say that men get more satisfaction from marriage and suffer more from it ending. Long term relationships mean that you build a life together, including friends and you are certainly not going to keep the same group of common friends once divorced.
With that said, stats do say that a second marriage has a higher chance of ending in divorce than a first and a 1st is over 40% chance and over 50% in some studies.


----------



## 12vman (Feb 23, 2018)

All part of destroying the Western socio-economic system........commies hv talked about this for years......destroy the family unit......destroy their religion...destroy the importance of strong male fatherly leadership

drip by drip.....inch by inch


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Squatch looks down at his giant hairy fingers bare of any rings and thinks "Hmmmmm".


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

12vman said:


> All part of destroying the Western socio-economic system........commies hv talked about this for years......destroy the family unit......destroy their religion...destroy the importance of strong male fatherly leadership
> 
> drip by drip.....inch by inch


Yep, Goal #40 from The Communist Takeover Of America.


> 40. Discredit the family as an institution. Encourage promiscuity and easy divorce.


The Communist Takeover Of America - 45 Declared Goals


----------



## 12vman (Feb 23, 2018)

interesting topic as it seems that "50%" number is not based in any actual reality......another attempt of the liberal mindset to destroy marriage/family..........just make up that half of ALL marriages end in divorce.....and repeat it over and over again til folks accept that number as real

http://www.ldssmile.com/2014/09/02/myth-debunked-divorce-rate-50-even-close/


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

12vman said:


> interesting topic as it seems that "50%" number is not based in any actual reality......another attempt of the liberal mindset to destroy marriage/family..........just make up that half of ALL marriages end in divorce.....and repeat it over and over again til folks accept that number as real
> 
> http://www.ldssmile.com/2014/09/02/myth-debunked-divorce-rate-50-even-close/


You did pick one article with research from Harvard of all commie places. I have seen the rate of divorce for 1st marriages being between 33 and 55%. Rates are higher for subsequent marriages.


----------



## 12vman (Feb 23, 2018)

RedLion said:


> You did pick one article with research from Harvard of all commie places. I have seen the rate of divorce for 1st marriages being between 33 and 55%. Rates are higher for subsequent marriages.


I know ...I know.....Harvard.....

another....https://www.petrellilaw.com/50-divorce-rate/


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Gunn said:


> I married out of my league. She was the VP of a Fortune 500 company and I a Respiratory Therapist. If I hadn't of married her 33 years ago, I would either be dead or in prison. I was a beer drinkin, bar fightin *******. Now I am just a gun lovin *******. Who is as happy as can be.


I know exactly what you mean. Had I not stumbled across Melissa Ann some 25 years ago I have no doubt I would be dead or in jail. She could have done way better then me. Lord only knows what she saw in this old street fighter.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> Squatch looks down at his giant hairy fingers bare of any rings and thinks "Hmmmmm".


What is _wrong_ with those silly Cali girls?!


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

I myself would not go so far as to view marriage as a "bad deal".
My ex, and mother of my two children, had a long meltdown involving pills and alcohol. When we divorced, my kids eventually wanted to live with me as she became increasingly non-functional.
This was 26 years ago, and I never once considered getting remarried because I needed to build/preserve assets for my children's future. I was not in a position (due to the costly nature of addictions and divorce) to again risk assets I needed to fulfill my obligations as a father. My life became about my children.
That of course doesn't just mean RAISING them. I put them both through 5 years of college as well, paying all their living expenses so they could study hard. It kept me VERY busy.
Once all THIS was accomplished, I found myself in my fifties and no longer in possession of the energy required to sustain a proper relationship. 
Now I am old and surly, and certainly set in my ways (such as they are).


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

StratMaster said:


> I myself would not go so far as to view marriage as a "bad deal".
> My ex, and mother of my two children, had a long meltdown involving pills and alcohol. When we divorced, my kids eventually wanted to live with me as she became increasingly non-functional.
> This was 26 years ago, and I never once considered getting remarried because I needed to build/preserve assets for my children's future. I was not in a position (due to the costly nature of addictions and divorce) to again risk assets I needed to fulfill my obligations as a father. My life became about my children.
> That of course doesn't just mean RAISING them. I put them both through 5 years of college as well, paying all their living expenses so they could study hard. It kept me VERY busy.
> ...


Good for you. I for one have no plans to even try to pay for college for my Daughters. I will help with them by living with me, helping with living expenses, etc.....College is too damn expensive these days, and I am still paying the last bit of my own loans. Most importantly, I think that kids should pay their own way.


----------



## soyer38301 (Jul 27, 2017)

I am also one of the lucky ones...but it took me three tries! But when I quit looking God put her in front of me. 4 kids and 27 years later she is still my best friend. I think she will keep me...I'm mean I'll keep her 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

RedLion said:


> Good for you. I for one have no plans to even try to pay for college for my Daughters. I will help with them by living with me, helping with living expenses, etc.....College is too damn expensive these days, and I am still paying the last bit of my own loans. Most importantly, I think that kids should pay their own way.


Living with you will be a HUGE help!
No rent, utilities, food costs etc....


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Annie said:


> What is _wrong_ with those silly Cali girls?!


Good question. Been asking that for years!


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Marriage isn't a bad idea, it's just a useless idea.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> Squatch looks down at his giant hairy fingers bare of any rings and thinks "Hmmmmm".





Annie said:


> What is _wrong_ with those silly Cali girls?!





Sasquatch said:


> Good question. Been asking that for years!


Likely ... has something' to do with hairballs.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Jammer Six said:


> Marriage isn't a bad idea, it's just a useless idea.


I should ..... but I wont.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Being a husband and a father takes commitment . It requires you to put others ahead of your self almost daily. Something many today are not willing to do. But it is not just men women are the same way. God placed the man as the head of the house. Not to be a slave master but to hold him responsible for the house hold. It is not easy sometimes, but rewarding as time passes.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> Being a husband and a father takes commitment . It requires you to put others ahead of your self almost daily. Something many today are not willing to do. But it is not just men women are the same way. God placed the man as the head of the house. Not to be a slave master but to hold him responsible for the house hold. It is not easy sometimes, but rewarding as time passes.


Well said


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> Likely ... has something' to do with hairballs.


Hah! Good one.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

I am currently separated. Trying to keep busy. If I get divorced, I will not do it again. I have two step daughters, one likes me, and one grand baby from the one that doesnt like me. Wife has been wonderful, trying to get on her own feet financially. Doing pretty well as a Realtor. We are being adults about it. 1 year point is May.. Then we will make decision. Youngest graduates HS in June, and she knows I will take care of her regardless.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Steve40th said:


> I am currently separated. Trying to keep busy. If I get divorced, I will not do it again. I have two step daughters, one likes me, and one grand baby from the one that doesnt like me. Wife has been wonderful, trying to get on her own feet financially. Doing pretty well as a Realtor. We are being adults about it. 1 year point is May.. Then we will make decision. Youngest graduates HS in June, and she knows I will take care of her regardless.


Good luck my Friend.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

A Watchman said:


> Good luck my Friend.


Thanks. I am glad I am older and we are both acting like adults. Lots to be said compared to some divorces I have seen throughout my young life.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

If whether or not you're married affects your relationship, (in any way) I'd rather have my relationship than yours.


----------



## phrogman (Apr 17, 2014)

Annie said:


> What is _wrong_ with those silly Cali girls?!


They are all not that bad. I found mine there and have been married to her for 21 yrs this month. Now, if it were to end for any reason, there is no way that I would ever do it again.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Neither would I. Wouldn't have the energy to spend a decade going over the basics that Her Majesty understands and operates from after 25 years. And she knows how I think and I know how she thinks. Just wouldn't want to spend the time to get there with someone else.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

phrogman said:


> They are all not that bad. I found mine there and have been married to her for 21 yrs this month. Now, if it were to end for any reason, there is no way that I would ever do it again.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk





Jammer Six said:


> Neither would I. Wouldn't have the energy to spend a decade going over the basics that Her Majesty understands and operates from after 25 years. And she knows how I think and I know how she thinks. Just wouldn't want to spend the time to get there with someone else.


Interesting statements, and I suspect highly accurate for many. At 57, I very likely would be hesitant to engage in another in depth study of female drama.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Girls are complicated. I have four girls. I love all my kids equally but differently if that makes sense. My son was the easy one. He's the only one that never says "no" to me.


----------

